# Updated Forum



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2003)

Just updated the forum to version 2.0.6 this version fixes some bugs and security issues please let me know if you have any problems.
Also I will be adding some mods to the forums:
Photo Album Mod- Allow users to upload pictures-SETUP
LINK:http://ww2aircraft.pggcpa.net/forum/album.php


Attachment Mod-Allow users to upload files in forums(pictures,stories,etc.)
::May add this later. 

*Please Check Back to this Post for more Site News.*


----------

